# Help Finding a Part (valve/plug) for the Cooling Thermostat



## rkmar00n (Jun 14, 2020)

My brother’s 2011 CHEVY CRUZ ECO 1.4 TURBO needs the engine coolant thermostat replaced and we are having some trouble locating a necessary valve/plug that Is needed. Any help would be much appreciated. He needs to replace 3 parts and found 2/3 at a local Auto Zone except for this small darn piece that we need help identifying. Thanks in advance!



http://imgur.com/a/hUbPGLM


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

This is the diesel sub-forum


----------



## rkmar00n (Jun 14, 2020)

my sincerest apologies


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Is 5hat piece broken? Did the new outlet not come with one?


----------



## rkmar00n (Jun 14, 2020)

order is placed and waiting for to arrive (wed). would like to close or delete post if only i knew how lol


----------



## 15CruzeTD (Oct 23, 2019)

rkmar00n said:


> order is placed and waiting for to arrive (wed). would like to close or delete post if only i knew how lol


It can't be deleted but the admins can lock it for you.


----------

